
I Invest in Cryptocurrencies as a Sixteen-Year-Old - CreamPuff
https://medium.com/@creampuff/how-i-invest-in-cryptocurrencies-as-a-sixteen-year-old-e260587ddb0a
======
verdverm
Invest or speculate?

